# My new adventure in cyberspace!



## Danny McG (Sep 8, 2019)

Saturday night my household finally moved way into the 21st century.

It was one small click of a mouse but one giant leap of faith in technology.

Yes, we placed our very first online pizza order!


----------



## dask (Sep 8, 2019)

They got 3D printers for that now?


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 8, 2019)

Welcome to the club, @dannymcg !!


----------



## -K2- (Sep 8, 2019)

Sell out... the _man_ has you in his clutches now. 

K2


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 8, 2019)

-K2- said:


> Sell out... the _man_ has you in his clutches now.
> K2


Yeah, no doubt he does. But it was a 16" chicken and sweetcorn with extra cheese


----------



## -K2- (Sep 8, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> Yeah, no doubt he does. But it was a 16" chicken and sweetcorn with extra cheese



Chicken and sweetcorn?   Chicken and sweetcorn?  Chicken and sweetcorn? 

Well, excuse me, it's my mistake.  I thought you were from Earth, meaning, unhealthy items on pizza.  Clearly, being an alien with your _unique tastes_ in pizza (is it still round or a pentagon?), YOU are untouchable by _the man_.

K2


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 8, 2019)

My missus insisted on the chicken and sweetcorn, after almost tears she allowed me to get extra cheese.
I much prefer a *meat feast* but I'm sh*t at arguing


----------



## Parson (Sep 9, 2019)

@dannymcg I live in IOWA and we don't have pizza with sweet corn on it here! Sigh! but we do have pineapple and Canadian Bacon which the local pizza place calls "Sweet Swine." ...... Appealing right?


----------



## KiraAnn (Sep 12, 2019)

I simply have to echo Danno (on the new _*Five-O*_ ), well paraphrase, chicken, ham, corn and pineapple have no place on a pizza!


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 12, 2019)

KiraAnn said:


> I simply have to echo Danno (on the new _*Five-O*_ ), well paraphrase, chicken, ham, corn and pineapple have no place on a pizza!


Corn I could accept...


----------



## Parson (Sep 12, 2019)

KiraAnn said:


> chicken, ham, corn and pineapple have no place on a pizza!



Chicken?!! One of favorite pizzas is barbeque chicken. It's saucy, tangy, and cheesy all at once. How can that not be a good thing?


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 12, 2019)

Parson said:


> Chicken?!! One of favorite pizzas is barbeque chicken. It's saucy, tangy, and cheesy all at once. How can that not be a good thing?


It's great!  But on a pizza?


----------



## -K2- (Sep 12, 2019)

Parson said:


> Chicken?!! One of favorite pizzas is barbeque chicken. It's saucy, tangy, and cheesy all at once. How can that not be a good thing?



Well, I love calves liver, escargot and whiskey. Hearty, savory and MmmMmm yum! But, I bet they'd be a bad combination on a pizza crust.

Why we invented blenders 

K2


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Sep 12, 2019)

Oddly enough, I saw a Youtube video recently where the presenter had a huge new blender and the first thing she blended in it was a frozen pizza.

(I don't know how to do links, even if I was allowed, but this conversation reminded me of that.)


----------



## Parson (Sep 12, 2019)

Margaret Note Spelling said:


> Oddly enough, I saw a Youtube video recently where the presenter had a huge new blender and the first thing she blended in it was a frozen pizza.
> 
> (I don't know how to do links, even if I was allowed, but this conversation reminded me of that.)



Okay, I had to eat only food that was blended for a short time and my experience is that with the exception of shakes, smoothies, and the like,  IT IS ALL NASTY!

As to Barbeque chicken pizza.... I will quote a famous commercial: "Try it, you'll like it."


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 12, 2019)

When I was going to school at the University of Florida (a long time ago) Gumby's Pizza (like Gumby and Pokey) was the delivery choice of most students.  They were famous for their 20 inch Broccoli and cheese.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 12, 2019)

Parson said:


> IT IS ALL NASTY!


Like many things, it depends on how it's done.

In February, John Scalzi created (and documented the making and eating of) his Valentine Burrito**. I don't think I'm giving away spoilers by saying that it was not a success in terms of its taste and eatability.

Scalzi also goes, each year, on the JoCo Cruise. Soon after that cruise, at Eastercon (where he was a guest of honour), he explained that a (the?) chef on the cruise made a Valentine Burrito for him. According to Scalzi, it tasted really good.


** - A picture of the (unlikely) ingredients:


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> Yes, we placed our very first online pizza order!


Then you'll soon be ordering cake just like a millennial: Shop Products • Konditor Free delivery on orders over £60.


----------



## KiraAnn (Sep 12, 2019)

Barbeque Chicken is ok;  I prefer pork ribs or beef brisket myself, but not on a pizza!  I like them on a plate with sides like corn on the cob (how would you fit that on a pizza?), and cold potato salad, hot pot of beans, and a couple of fried onion rings on top, all like God intended for barbeque to be!






-K2- said:


> Well, I love calves liver, escargot and whiskey. Hearty, savory and MmmMmm yum! But, I bet they'd be a bad combination on a pizza crust.
> 
> Why we invented blenders
> 
> K2


Kind of like haggis traditionally served with nips and neats, I would need several neats of the whiskey before delving into calves liver!


----------



## Parson (Sep 12, 2019)

KiraAnn said:


> Kind of like haggis traditionally served with nips and neats, I would need several neats of the whiskey before delving into calves liver!



Actually I grew up on a farm and when we butcher one of our animals, usually a pig but sometimes a steer, the liver was the first thing eaten. Two reasons: It was available from the butcher first and my mom knew how to make it and every member of my family loved it. I've on rare occasions ordered liver in a restaurant but it has never ever come close to what liver was like when I was a kid. So...... as strange as it may seem; you might indeed like it if you tried it.


----------



## -K2- (Sep 12, 2019)

But @Parson ; it must be cooked correctly.  Most peoples' bad experience with liver is due to old rural cooking standards where to insure food safety, you cooked it to death.  Liver MR-M, pan fried w/bacon, make a gravy... great, now I'm hungry.  Anywho, I'd rather eat liver, correctly prepared tongue, or best yet beef heart, more than most other cuts.

Hmm... Tongue on pizza might be good 

K2


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 12, 2019)

-K2- said:


> Tongue on pizza might be good


You might even find that it could lick all the other pizza toppings....


----------



## Parson (Sep 12, 2019)

-K2- said:


> But @Parson ; it must be cooked correctly.  Most peoples' bad experience with liver is due to old rural cooking standards where to insure food safety, you cooked it to death.  Liver MR-M, pan fried w/bacon, make a gravy... great, now I'm hungry.  Anywho, I'd rather eat liver, correctly prepared tongue, or best yet beef heart, more than most other cuts.
> 
> Hmm... Tongue on pizza might be good
> 
> K2



Don't know about tongue on pizza (shameless pun Bear!), but we ate all of those as well. Heart and Tongue were always sandwich meat and enjoyed. But like you say, liver fried correctly is a real treat.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2019)

KiraAnn said:


> Kind of like haggis traditionally served with nips and neats, I would need several neats of the whiskey before delving into calves liver!


Love haggis with tatties and neaps.  And I love liver, steak and kidney pie or pud. At uni they did a fried liver sandwich that I still dream of. The last time I went back I was so disappointed to see it removed from the menu in the cafe.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2019)

Parson said:


> Don't know about tongue on pizza (shameless pun Bear!), but we ate all of those as well. Heart and Tongue were always sandwich meat and enjoyed. But like you say, liver fried correctly is a real treat.


Tongue, well seasons, would be nice on pizza. Brawn would be better, and scratchings sublime.


----------



## Parson (Sep 13, 2019)

Vince W said:


> Tongue, well seasons, would be nice on pizza. Brawn would be better, and scratchings sublime.


I'd give brawn and/or scratchings a try. Even *well seasoned* tongue slices.


----------



## -K2- (Sep 13, 2019)

Lol, I'm wagering at about this point, @dannymcg is thinking;
_'I'd eat a feed-corn and chicken-feet pizza before that nonsense... What's wrong with these people?' _

K2


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't eat eyeballs, brains or tongues.  I generally against face eating.  Except for jowls.  I eat some jowls.


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 13, 2019)

-K2- said:


> Tongue on pizza might be good


How would you know when your mouth was empty?


----------



## Alex The G and T (Sep 13, 2019)

Me ole Ukrainian Granny used to love to put on a platter of boilt Lamb's tongues.  Absolutely delicious with a dab of Dijon Mustard.

Once in a while, I think I'd like to boil some up; but I can't seem to find any.  Jeeze, granny used to get them at the A&P; but I can't seem to find them anywhere.

But the thought of putting them on pizza is repugnant.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Sep 13, 2019)

I still remember fondly, from when I lived in Rochester, NY, the local specialty of potato and garlic pizza. (On white sauce, naturally.)


----------



## KiraAnn (Sep 13, 2019)

Just for the record, I have eaten liver. Many times as a child. I just don’t like the taste. 

On a side note, there used to be a Chinese restaurant near me that had a specialty: chicken liver chow mein. Yuck!!


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2019)

KiraAnn said:


> chicken liver chow mein. Yuck!!


Sounds amazing to me. Did they have gizzards in it as well?


----------



## KiraAnn (Sep 13, 2019)

IDK. Never was curious enough nor brave enough to try it. 

It’s been turned into a barbecue place now.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 13, 2019)

I hated liver, well into adulthood.  About 20 years ago, I gave it another try.  Love it now!


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Sep 13, 2019)

I think the main idea we're all missing is that it _all_ just tastes like chicken....


----------



## Alex The G and T (Sep 13, 2019)

I love chicken hearts.
Not sure they'd fly on pizza.

(actually, come to think of it, they can barely fly when they're still inside the chicken)


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 13, 2019)

After much consideration I decided not to contribute in this thread about pizza. I could be taken for an alien.


----------



## Parson (Sep 13, 2019)

@Elckerlyc Possibly, were you thinking something alien like cheese or pepperoni or sausage?


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 13, 2019)

Possibly....
But mostly I was thinking it must be at least 5 years since I ate my last pizza.


----------



## Parson (Sep 13, 2019)

Elckerlyc said:


> Possibly....
> But mostly I was thinking it must be at least 5 years since I ate my last pizza.



Really?! I doubt that there are many 5 day periods when pizza does not appear on our table.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 13, 2019)

Parson said:


> Really?! I doubt that there are many 5 day periods when pizza does not appear on our table.


My turn to say Really?!
It isn't that I dislike pizza. It just doesn't satisfy me as dinner. I see it more as a snack (provided it doesn't have the size of a cartwheel.)


----------



## Parson (Sep 13, 2019)

Elckerlyc said:


> My turn to say Really?!
> It isn't that I dislike pizza. It just doesn't satisfy me as dinner. I see it more as a snack (provided it doesn't have the size of a cartwheel.)



The calories in even a pizza slice puts its clearly into the meal category for me. (We normally have a 14 in./36 cm diameter pizza) Not that I usually can limit myself to a slice. Three or four is more my usual helping. It is one of the few things that my wife and/or I will say that we are hungry for regularly.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 13, 2019)

Well, I live alone and have to cook for myself. So, getting a pizza ordered by cyberspace - as @dannymcg g has just learned (us) to do - ought perhaps for me to be a tempting way out of cluttering the kitchen. But Chinese cyber-takeaway always wins.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 14, 2019)

I ordered from Pizza Hut tonight.  A medium 5-topping pizza I had coming free, the sticks and 2-liter deal and a brownie.  

Instead of the bread sticks, they sent a large meat lover's pizza.  

I didn't complain...


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm gonna try my hand at posting a link now, just because this video is actually remarkably relevant to the whole ordering-pizza-over-the-internet idea (despite its misleading title). It starts out with a thought experiment about two armies, but goes on to explain (yes, relevantly) a bit about how the whole online pizza ordering system works--and how it once failed.

*deep breath* Here we go.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Sep 14, 2019)

Parson said:


> Really?! I doubt that there are many 5 day periods when pizza does not appear on our table.


If not for my family, I would never have pizza. I'm happy to have it, but it's never my first pick for what to have on any given night.


----------



## -K2- (Sep 14, 2019)

tegeus-Cromis said:


> If not for my family, I would never have pizza. I'm happy to have it, but it's never my first pick for what to have on any given night.



Where's the 'amen' emoticon?

K2


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 14, 2019)

-K2- said:


> Where's the 'amen' emoticon?
> 
> K2


I second that. Sometimes a   is way to lame.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 14, 2019)

Elckerlyc said:


> it must be at least 5 years since I ate my last pizza


It's more than 40 years in my case.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 14, 2019)

Ursa major said:


> It's more than 40 years in my case.


*Grumble* I will have to live long and prosper to beat that!


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 14, 2019)

I once went 4 days without pizza!

Scary!


----------



## Galactic Bus Driver (Sep 14, 2019)

KiraAnn said:


> I simply have to echo Danno (on the new _*Five-O*_ ), well paraphrase, chicken, ham, corn and pineapple have no place on a pizza!


Oh. You're gonna "love" this:
Start with Naan flat bread. Add a thin layer of plum sauce (sweet and sour in a pinch). A light sprinkling of Gouda cheese, very spicy (well, face melting hot, actually, the hotter, the better) chicken, pineapple, kiwi, mango, papaya, shallots (sweet onions in a pinch), sweet peppers and more Gouda cheese.

Bake at 350 until the cheese is melted and the edges are starting to brown.

Best! Pizza! EVER!


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 14, 2019)

~smhcol~

(shaking my head, crying out loud)


----------



## Vince W (Sep 15, 2019)

Galactic Bus Driver said:


> Oh. You're gonna "love" this:
> Start with Naan flat bread. Add a thin layer of plum sauce (sweet and sour in a pinch). A light sprinkling of Gouda cheese, very spicy (well, face melting hot, actually, the hotter, the better) chicken, pineapple, kiwi, mango, papaya, shallots (sweet onions in a pinch), sweet peppers and more Gouda cheese.
> 
> Bake at 350 until the cheese is melted and the edges are starting to brown.
> ...


----------



## Parson (Sep 15, 2019)

Galactic Bus Driver said:


> Oh. You're gonna "love" this:
> Start with Naan flat bread. Add a thin layer of plum sauce (sweet and sour in a pinch). A light sprinkling of Gouda cheese, very spicy (well, face melting hot, actually, the hotter, the better) chicken, pineapple, kiwi, mango, papaya, shallots (sweet onions in a pinch), sweet peppers and more Gouda cheese.
> 
> Bake at 350 until the cheese is melted and the edges are starting to brown.
> ...



Interesting, but ...... I'd only try more than a bite if it's better than it sounds.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 15, 2019)

To much sweet stuff.  I think someone is getting pizza confused with a doughnut.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Sep 23, 2019)

When I were moving in England "oop North" l in Yorkshire of coursez you wouldn't catch me living in the soft Jessie land known as Southern England!! As a Welshman I felt more kinship with Yorkshire folk than Southerners (I bow to no man except.... The King in the North)

Anyway, after a couple years in the Capital of the north, the City of Leeds, a wonderful place (pfffft to Manchester claims to be the northern capital, its practically in the south!!) 
My now ex, the beautiful gothic/punk princess not to mention fair bit younger(!!!smug & boast mode activated given how ugly I be) Leeds Lass who was my paramour, partner, lover, alibi and fiance  decided we should move to Doncasterx to be nearer her mam.

So we moved to a village called Stainforth, a place home to the a Hatfield Main a major coal pit in its time, 10 miles. North of Donny. 

Whilst there a local entrepreneur opened a new kind of takeaway - or a new way to destroy one's arteries and die quicker!,

It did the usual, pizzas, burgers and so on as well as specialties . The difference?, everything and I mean everything was. Covered, nay drenched in BBQ sauce!!!!


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 25, 2019)

Nothing to do with pizza (btw I've moved on with my online ordering and we tried, and succeeded, with a Chinese last weekend!) but I remember taking their fire fighting team on in a inter-pit competion in the late 1970's


Caledfwlch said:


> So we moved to a village called Stainforth, a place home to the a Hatfield Main a major coal pit in its time, 10 miles. North of Donny


IIRC we carried out a set number of challenges on a sports field and beat them by a good margin.....
wow! I was so fit and athletic back then, I don't think I could walk the events nowadays


----------



## Parson (Sep 26, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> late 1970's





dannymcg said:


> wow! I was so fit and athletic back then, I don't think I could walk the events nowadays



Put those two together and there is nothing mysterious or unusual. Let's see the late 70's were, oh yes! 40 years ago. If you had been born at that time  you would now be "past your prime."


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 26, 2019)

I've been past my prime a number** of times...


...the last one being 61....




** - Eighteen, to be precise.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Sep 26, 2019)

If you actually visited Stainy at the time you would probably find it a sad reflection of its great and industrious past in some ways.
The Hatfield Main Pit Club and the Old Club are still there (my memory is cheating as I could have sworn10 years ago that there was a 3rd right next to the Olds Club but can find no trace of it so it must have been part of the Olds Club estate, yet I seem to recall a road between the 2 in my mind it was possibly called the Con Club, which are usually AFAIK the nickname for a Conservative party clubs and istr. As thinking it unusual for such a Labour & Miners stronghold as Stainforth.

I am unsure as to the villages size in its hey day but 10 years ago it was a pretty large "village" containing between 5 & 8 takeaways of various types, up to a dozen and more other shops and businesses Inc 6+ convenience stores such as Macolls, Coop and indie owned a post office, a bank,  butchers, and 2 "greengrocers" who also specialised in food esp tins that had past best before but not. Use by dates from the supermarkets, heavily discounted washing powder and pet. Supplies and so on.

 And built when I moved there in 2007,a Nettos and And a preexisting somerfields supermarkets. Not to mention a railway station and canal barge/boat Marina.
And whilst I am unsure if it existed before Maggie War against the Pits & the Miners Strike, a Police Station, and an offshoot of Doncaster College. 

I remember says being baffled that the Pit was called the Hatfield Main as it primarily seemed to be sited within Stainforth Borders, Hatfield village itself being across the railway tracks in the south east. One of the Chuckle Brothers owned the large Mansion in Hatfield - no kidding!!

Sadly many if not most of Stainys modern problems such as being South Yorkshire Police's No 1 Crime Spot (yes a village holds or when I was there held that privileged position whilst situated in a County that held a major former industrial City, Sheffield!! Are not due to the Massacre of the Mining Industry and the economic fallout and devastation that caused but because Doncaster Metropolitan Council had a bunch of clowns running it for time immemorial.
Their grand idea was to take this suffering village and use it as a dumping ground for its tenants judged to be problematic or drug addicted, chaotic or simply mentally unwell.
Whilst I was there the local Vicar was stabbed almost fatally though he thankfully made it through, on his vicarage doorstep by a young mugger. Obviously Vicars in devestated pit villages are known for being flush with cash.....

The village has excellent transport arrangements from a train going south through all the burbs and economic centres of Doncaster MBC right through to Rotherham and Sheffield and north/East to other towns through to Goole and beyond plus buses in both directions and elsewhere every 20 minutes. I worked in Thorne, Mexborough and Rotherham whilst living there and attended interviews and if successful could have worked in Sheffield. It's the people they airlifted in who really destroyed the place..

Mind the closure of the mine did cause ever lasting damage and police actions in the village during the strike esp by Greater Manchester Police caused ever lasting mistrust and bitterness and a not unexpected  utter lack of respect for authority. I would see besuited respected local businessmen and proprietors  spitting on the street behind passing Constables.

It still has some lovely scenery though, esp the canalside walks and fields. And when I left they were reopening the Pits land I think to become some sort of high tech modern type of power station.

I also saw the biggest and scary civil disturbance I have ever seen which kicked off during the villages annual summer fun day for the kids of all places. The village was home to several large families of carnival and travellers who stored rides and equipment in various locations around the village. 

Effectively a local "Chav" lad in front of many horrified and outraged witnesses punched and knocked out a teenage girl who was a member of a carnival family, and who were donating the profits of their roes at the fun day for local charities.

Thw resulting battle was something like Bannockburn or Mynydd Hygdden. 
I counted at least 40+ police cars, horse mounted constables, motorbikes and officer transports, territorial Support Units in full riot gear, dog units, air support, and dozens and dozens and dozens of officers. And it still took several hours to pacify the village and its warring factions!!


----------



## REBerg (Sep 26, 2019)

I have become a big fan of online fast food procurement.

*The Old Way*: Drive to the establishment, get in line (which would only be short only if I came at an odd, in-between-meals time), make my selections (trying to be efficient enough to avoid being killed by the person behind me), place my order, pay, wait, wait some more, and eventually take my prize home.

*The New Way:* Connect to the restaurant web site, leisurely make my selections, schedule a convenient pick-up time, drive to the restaurant, bypass those standing in line to order, pick up my meal and head home.

No deliveries for me. That would only tie me to my living room, anxiously waiting for the doorbell to ring and drive my dogs insane.

Online ordering often comes with The Coupon Bonus. Last weekend, I was ordering a take-and-bake pizza from a local chain. The bill came to a bit under $21, but a quick web check produced a half-off offer for online orders only. Copy, paste and boom! My pizza cost $10.81.

On the topic of toppings, the take-and-bake option opens the way to virtually any type of pizza I want. I can get the basic crust, sauce and cheese foundation, then add whatever I want to the pie before I pop it into the oven.

My favorites are jalapeños and anchovies. Yum!


----------



## KiraAnn (Oct 2, 2019)

I don’t trust online ordering. Way too many are getting hacked. 

My “old fashioned” method is simply to use my smart phone as a phone and call them. Then, it’s ready by the time I get my shoes on and drive there. 

Do food places in the UK not take phone orders?


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 2, 2019)

KiraAnn said:


> Do food places in the UK not take phone orders?


Yeah they do. That's why I started this thread, after decades of phone ordering I finally took the next step and did online ordering.
Now you've got me apprehensive about it!


----------



## Galactic Bus Driver (Oct 2, 2019)

Anthoney said:


> To much sweet stuff.  I think someone is getting pizza confused with a doughnut.


Nah. That's what the face meltingly spicy chicken is for. It balances out the sweet quite well.


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 2, 2019)

Talking of alien pizzas, a place near us does square pizzas.


----------



## Parson (Oct 2, 2019)

Vladd67 said:


> square pi





Vladd67 said:


> Talking of alien pizzas, a place near us does square pizzas.



First: square pizzas are not that unusual here. Pizza Hut makes some square pies. Little Ceasars makes some square pizzas. Some Mom and Pop pizzerias specialize in square pies. My Mom probably made 3 squares to every round in my early youth. 

--- Now the puzzle --- How did I get two quotes from the same post and a funny one at that "square pi" when all I see is the second quote?


----------



## Vareor (Oct 2, 2019)

A friend of mine bought a bitcoin, back when they were worth just a few dollars. Then used it to order three pizzas online just to see if it could be done.
Those might have been the most expensive pizzas ever.


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm considering ordering groceries with Amazon Prime.  Just to see how it all works.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 2, 2019)

Anthoney said:


> I'm considering ordering groceries with Amazon Prime.  Just to see how it all works.


I can see how that might be convenient for pre-packaged items, but how would pickers do with "judgment" items like fresh produce and meat? I look forward to an account of your experience.


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 2, 2019)

REBerg said:


> but how would pickers do with "judgment" items like fresh produce and meat?



That's what I want to test.  They only deliver from Whole Food.  Their slogan should be "Good food for twice as much."  I'm hoping the quality will be good.  I don't think I'd do it all the time but only in a pinch.


----------



## Parson (Oct 3, 2019)

Anthoney said:


> That's what I want to test.  They only deliver from Whole Food.  Their slogan should be "Good food for twice as much."  I'm hoping the quality will be good.  I don't think I'd do it all the time but only in a pinch.


It was my understanding that Amazon had brought the prices down a bit. They wanted to be more competitive for the normal food dollar and not just the "designer" market.


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 3, 2019)

Vareor said:


> A friend of mine bought a bitcoin, back when they were worth just a few dollars. Then used it to order three pizzas online just to see if it could be done.
> Those might have been the most expensive pizzas ever.











						Bitcoins Used To Buy Two Pizzas Seven Years Ago Would Be Worth A Fortune Today
					

How much?




					www.ladbible.com


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 3, 2019)

I remember when Amazon first started delivering groceries in the UK a journalist did a large shop to see how the system worked. Apparently every item came in an individual box.


----------



## Vareor (Oct 3, 2019)

Vladd67 said:


> Bitcoins Used To Buy Two Pizzas Seven Years Ago Would Be Worth A Fortune Today
> 
> 
> How much?
> ...



$20,650,000 for two pizzas? Damn ... I suppose it's not always a good idea to go with the trend.
Although, to their credit, there was hardly any way to know bitcoin would blow up the way it did. To some degree, it's similar to walking over a buried treasure without knowing about it.


----------



## Parson (Oct 3, 2019)

I have more than a little trouble with Bitcoin because of the way it's prized by the criminal element. It sounds like high tech money laundering.


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 3, 2019)

Parson said:


> it's prized by the criminal element.



and Libertarians


----------



## Vareor (Oct 3, 2019)

Parson said:


> I have more than a little trouble with Bitcoin because of the way it's prized by the criminal element. It sounds like high tech money laundering.



I concur. But do you agree its purpose was good and justifiable? I think we're just that good at exploiting things in the worst ways and for the most wrong of reasons.


----------



## Parson (Oct 3, 2019)

Vareor said:


> I concur. But do you agree its purpose was good and justifiable? I think we're just that good at exploiting things in the worst ways and for the most wrong of reasons.



I do concur. --- I am a Calvinist.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm way behind the times. I've never even used a phone to order food never mind online. If I was a Wacky Races character, I'd be one of the cavemen Slag Brothers in the Bouldermobile


----------

